# Need help buying mother board processor for light gaming and multimedia



## webdesigncut (Nov 21, 2018)

Hello Friends,
I (6 years back) bought a motherboard
msi 790fxgd70 and processor amd phenom 2 x4 925
corsiar VX550. And sapphire at radon 2 gb graphics card..2 gb corsair ddr3 ram

From today suddenly my cpu start but no monitor display although cpu fan and lights were running.. No power on keyboard either.. I thought it was problem with monitor or keyword so I tried to unplug both with mouse and use it on my another old pc..but to my surprise it ran although that is just a showpiece as. It had really low configuration.. But my mouse was not working in that too

I called my hardware engineer he checked and said that my motherboard is gone
and its highly unlikely that you will get same motherboard processor from the shop


so i am thinking of some motherboard of same configuration as i do light gaming and mutimedia,coding,video call ,browsing

so i would need some motherboard and processor recommendations


my budget for mother board is around 7-8k
and processor around 5k

but this time i want a motherboard that has inbuilt graphics as i won't be investing for extra graphics card

also i want to buy everything offline from kolkata(Md computers) not buying online

if you are not from kolkata you can also give recommendations..i will look in local market

i have shortlisted some

motherboard
*MSI Gaming AMD Ryzen A320 DDR4 VR Ready HDMI USB 3 Micro-ATX Motherboard (A320M Gaming PRO)

Asus PRIME A320M-K AM4 Motherboard

ASRock H81 PRO BTC R2.0 LGA 1150 Intel H81 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Motherboard


processor
AMD FX 6-Core Black Edition FX-6300 3.5GHz Processor


do note my cabinet is cooler master elite 430 with 5 fans so adequate cooling

i also want to know  the ddr4 motherboard .. means it will only support ddr4 ram ? there are no ddr3 ram supporting motherboard now ?*

*


*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 21, 2018)

Some quick facts:

1.Do not get anything from Intel currently as their processors are now too much overpriced because of shortage in their manufacturing facilities.
2.Do not buy A320 mobos for any Ryzen processors if you believe in spending a bit more now to get more benefits later.
3.With ryzen 2200g it is recommended to get dual channel ram(aka 2 sticks of same model) or be ready to expect a performance drop of ~30% in integrated graphics.

Anything ddr3 ram related now is outdated & just so you know ddr5 ram is on horizon.

My suggestion:
2200g---8200
msi b450m pro-vdh--7000(vedant computers,also in kolkata & I believe similar reputation as mdcomputers)
2*4gb 2400mhz corsair--5600(vedant computers)


----------



## webdesigncut (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi..thanks for your reply..
This mb.
msi b450m pro-vdh cost 7. K at vedant?

Will this mb support my corsair 2 gb ddr3. Ram as I don't want to waste it?

Does this mb have inbuilt graphics.. Vga?


My budget is tight..I can sacrifice some graphics

Mb processor ram I want 12-14k at most


----------



## webdesigncut (Nov 21, 2018)

You mentioned
ryzen 2200g processor. But
What about
*AMD Ryzen 3 1200 Desktop Processor? 

*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 21, 2018)

DDR3 ram won't work with any recent processor/mobo.If your budget is 14k at most then you can only get this:

Athlon 200GE--4850(mdcomputers,has inbuilt graphics)
Asus prime A320M-K--4325(mdcomputers)
ram--as earlier mentioned

Nowadays it is the processor that has inbuilt graphics not mobo.Even if a mobo has hdmi port but you install non-inbuilt graphics processor then there will be no display without installing a graphics card.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 21, 2018)

webdesigncut said:


> You mentioned
> ryzen 2200g processor. But
> What about
> *AMD Ryzen 3 1200 Desktop Processor?
> *


First of all it is out of stock almost everywhere(& if available then at inflated prices) & second you mentioned needing a processor with inbuilt graphics as graphics card is not required.

Edit: Only Ryzen G & Athlon G processors have inbuilt graphics,normal ryzen processors don't.


----------



## Minion (Nov 26, 2018)

AMD Ryzen 3 2200G APU-8000
MSI B450M PRO-VDH-6,600
CORSAIR 8GB DDR4 CMK8GX4M1D3000C16 3000MHZ RAM-5,700


----------



## webdesigncut (Nov 27, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> DDR3 ram won't work with any recent processor/mobo.If your budget is 14k at most then you can only get this:
> 
> Athlon 200GE--4850(mdcomputers,has inbuilt graphics)
> Asus prime A320M-K--4325(mdcomputers)
> ...



Hello

I got these from md computers

Athlon 200GE--4850(mdcomputers,has inbuilt graphics)
Asus prime A320M-K--4325(mdcomputers)
ram--as earlier mentioned

But life..after installing Windows. 10.. The pc keeps freezing

It freezes 2 times and everything I had to format pc

Windows 7 was much stable

Hardware engineer said you have weak harddisk

Now for. 3 rd time it's running but don't know for how long


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2018)

Install crystaldiskinfo from here:
Download

Run it & post the screenshot showing all the values(edit the picture in paint to delete the hard disk serial number).


----------



## webdesigncut (Nov 27, 2018)

And my pc froze again

I see this when I restart my pc...I will contact md today to see if they can give software support. Or check 




I am at total loss don't know what to do I had some online payments needed to be made soon..can't do from cafe or mobile


----------



## webdesigncut (Nov 27, 2018)

Please recommend some good trusted hardware engineer who have experience with windows 10 and my configuration.. as I am loosing faith in my hardware engineer.. Do note I am from chandannagar. Little distart from kolkata.. Who can come to my house and do checks..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2018)

It may be a failing hard disk(or small chance a corrupted windows install disk/usb) that's why I asked for that software report in my previous post.Download windows 10 original iso from here(install it without activating for now,it will still work for most part).
TechBench by WZT (v4.1.1)
Select Type as windows(final),version as redstone 5(oct 2018),edition as win 10,language as english & file as x64.You will see this value in left:
*SHA1:* bee211937f3ed11606590b541b2f5b97237ac09d
Once the download of iso file is complete use this tool: HashMyFiles      - The Portable Freeware Collection & confirm that sha1 value of downloaded iso matches with the given value above(aka shown on adguard site).


----------



## webdesigncut (Nov 27, 2018)

I cintact md


whitestar_999 said:


> It may be a failing hard disk(or small chance a corrupted windows install disk/usb) that's why I asked for that software report in my previous post.Download windows 10 original iso from here(install it without activating for now,it will still work for most part).
> TechBench by WZT (v4.1.1)
> Select Type as windows(final),version as redstone 5(oct 2018),edition as win 10,language as english & file as x64.You will see this value in left:
> *SHA1:* bee211937f3ed11606590b541b2f5b97237ac09d
> Once the download of iso file is complete use this tool: HashMyFiles      - The Portable Freeware Collection & confirm that sha1 value of downloaded iso matches with the given value above(aka shown on adguard site).


I called md computers they told me that it's crashing because you need to update bios..I will take my cabinet to their shop maybe tomorrow.. And see from there


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2018)

Yes,that may be a reason too.Still keep that crystaldiskinfo software in mind as it is good for monitoring hard disk health & I recommend anyone to install it along with a good antivirus.


----------



## webdesigncut (Nov 30, 2018)

Hello

I took pc to  Md computes and after checking  their hadware engine said that i dont need to update bios but my harddisk was faulty
so got a new hdd and they installed win 10 so far running fine without any issue
pc issue seems to be resolved ..
but my new problem is  fast consumption of my internet

i use zte dongle
and have vodafone super plan of 2gb /day

in my  old pc with 2gb ram the intenet used to last for 7-8 hrs  but now due to faster pc
and internet speed..its taking 2-3 hrs to consume 2gb

i tried to change dongle settings from automatic to UMTS but still consumption is rapid

is thee anyway i can reduce internet speed? will removing 1 ram slow pc and reduce internet speed..becoz  i need internet through ought the day


----------



## nac (Nov 30, 2018)

What???

RAM has nothing to do with internet speed. Since you have just installed OS, probably it's the update. Anyway, check task manager and see which app consuming a lot. If you don't want that, kill it - assuming it's not something critical. If you're watching any videos, lower the resolution.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 30, 2018)

Win 10 needs a lot of updates & by default it is very difficult to disable them.Download & run this(there are two files inside,run the wumt_x64.exe) & set windows update to disabled or notification mode.
wumt.zip


----------



## Minion (Nov 30, 2018)

webdesigncut said:


> Hello
> 
> I took pc to  Md computes and after checking  their hadware engine said that i dont need to update bios but my harddisk was faulty
> so got a new hdd and they installed win 10 so far running fine without any issue
> ...



No,your data consumption is due to new win 10 installation your windows is getting new drivers,security patch and bug fixes that is why its consuming  more data


----------



## webdesigncut (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks everyone for replying

i think i got it resolved to some extent

when i changed my dongle settings to EDGE/GPRS

it did reduce the speed and internet consumption
although i can't watch streaming videos with it but decent for browsing

but when i need to do watch videos i can change it back to UMTS




 

another thing i want to know

does windows 10 inbuilt vpn works ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2018)

Have you checked my previous post?

VPN is for hiding your internet activity from your internet service provider & your real ip from websites being visited,it has nothing to do with data consumption. Also you need to have an account with some VPN service provider to use with win 10 inbuilt vpn feature. There is actually no need to use win 10 inbuilt vpn as many vpn providers also offer their own browser extensions using which you can simply enable vpn just inside your browser while rest of the system will use net connection normally without vpn.

P.S. Opera browser has an inbuilt vpn.


----------



## webdesigncut (Dec 2, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Have you checked my previous post?
> 
> VPN is for hiding your internet activity from your internet service provider & your real ip from websites being visited,it has nothing to do with data consumption. Also you need to have an account with some VPN service provider to use with win 10 inbuilt vpn feature. There is actually no need to use win 10 inbuilt vpn as many vpn providers also offer their own browser extensions using which you can simply enable vpn just inside your browser while rest of the system will use net connection normally without vpn.
> 
> P.S. Opera browser has an inbuilt vpn.



ok thanks

and please give me some links of small windows 10 games 
that i can play without damaging my system

not ready to install big games as i am not sure whether it will support my system or not without graphics card


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 2, 2018)

Not much idea about games but you can check their minimum requirements to know if they will run or not on your pc.Also your athlon 200GE processor inbuilt graphics is equivalent to nvidia GT730 gfx card.


> *Check the minimum system requirements for your game*
> Now that you have the system information for your device, locate your game's minimum system requirements from one of the following places.
> 
> *Microsoft Store on Windows 10*
> ...


----------



## webdesigncut (Dec 5, 2018)

Hello from yesterday

my pc fans are making an excessive humming sound

see video  




yesteday i restarted pc afte runing for 5-6 hrs then the sound was gone

i called md computers hadware engineer he told.. could  be dust.. or sometimes pc makes sound
i opened the case and dusted with light brushes

but today when i started pc ..the sound was thee from begining

edit:today again when i restarted pc..the sound was gone!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 5, 2018)

Check that no wire is touching the cpu fan.


----------



## webdesigncut (Dec 5, 2018)

No nothing is touching cpu fan

yet the sound has again started few mins ago

i restarted pc but the sound  started again

it goes when i touch the back of the cabinet

edit: when i tapped lightly on the back  of the cabinet grill  fan it stops and starts


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 5, 2018)

Check carefully for either some wire touching some fan or some fan screw being loose.Only time I heard a similar sound like this was when a wire touched the cpu fan(should be true for any fan touching wire though).


----------



## webdesigncut (Dec 5, 2018)

Ok thanks. 
See the pics..cpu fan was not touching any wire. The top fan wires were touching.. I fixed that..so far running without noise... 



One more question. If my pc runs 8 hrs daily.. How often I need to apply thermal paste for cpu


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 5, 2018)

If any wire was touching the top of this cpu fan then most likely that was the reason for noise.

For normal 8-10 hours daily pc use the thermal paste should easily last at least 2 years.Just install some cpu temp monitoring software like cpuid hwmonitor or speccy & run it sometimes in a month to see the cpu temps.Anything till 60-70C during continuous use should be fine(if processor is not under heavy load & room is well cooled then 35-45C is common).


----------



## webdesigncut (Dec 17, 2018)

Hello

I recently came across a new issue
since the win 10 installed is pirated ver
and windows has been updating the win 10 every week .. i am worried that my win 10 will stop working any moment

so i called the hardware engineer at md..he told me that i need to format my pc and now he will install win 10 and disable all updates through third party software
i want to know there is no other way to stop win 10 updates permanently like we had in win 7 ? (not pausing it though..as it's temporary thing and last for few days but eventually i have to update)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2018)

webdesigncut said:


> Hello
> 
> I recently came across a new issue
> since the win 10 installed is pirated ver
> ...


I already posted a 3rd party tool to disable win 10 updates,it even lets you selectively install updates manually.
Need help buying mother board processor for light gaming and multimedia

Also win 10 updates may cause win 10 to have issues but that has nothing to do with how you got your win 10.


----------

